# Anybody know anything about Tealdo?



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm looking at a bike made by Tealdo, apparently a builder in Boise Idaho, but I can't find any info. Does anybody know anything about this builder?


----------



## Jimmy D (Apr 27, 2006)

I saw that bike on Ebay too. I don't know, but that looks like a scam to me. No specs in the auction and super cheap shipping. You know what they say about too good to be true?


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Everything seems to be checking out, he's sent me another 7-8 pictures, and he knows enough about the bike to prove to me that he actually has it. He emailed me back from his work email which checks out to the location he states in the auction. I think he's just new to ebay, isn't aware of how much it is to ship a bike, maybe not aware of how much good pictures and a detailed description is worth, and obviously new to ebay, so not sure of how it all works. I'll know for sure when/if I get it in the mail!


----------

